# QINGDAO | Projects & Construction



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Beutiful city


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

gaoanyu said:


> I thought Qingdao is hilly, but this looks quite plain.
> Are they going to level the hill?


You thought right, qingdao is quite hilly, just not the CBD part.


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

great projects!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Gold Can Yu Building, around 60 floors


















Another project


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

who is the architect for gold can yu? looks amazing


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

I learning a lot more about the lesser known chinese cities through ssc. How educational hehe


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

OMG, that glass polygon is too beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

I love that building too!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Qingdao is a big city, indeed not one of the unheard ones.


----------



## volare (Sep 29, 2005)

amazing, i even didnt knew this city existed before opening the thread, i need to start to read more about China.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Qingdao is over beating Dalian, :shocked: Dalian seems growing quite slow compared to QIngdao...  

Hey, z0rg, do you know any big project or CBD developed in Dalian, do me a favor, start a thread and post them... 

Many thanks...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Hmm, I don't think it's a good idea starting a thread for Dalian. I only know a couple of decent projects on going there, not much activity. That cute city looks to be quite on hold about skyscraper projects :S


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

z0rg said:


> ^^ Hmm, I don't think it's a good idea starting a thread for Dalian. I only know a couple of decent projects on going there, not much activity. That cute city looks to be quite on hold about skyscraper projects :S


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, that artichoke looking tower looks great!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another biggie in Qingdao. 
Qingdao Century Plaza, 65f~ and 30f. Zeidler Partnership Architects









PS: Too many projects in this thread look too much to each other: A biggie around 50-60f and a shorter one around 35f next to it. I really hope they are not different proposals for the same plot :|


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

null said:


> More towers are going to be built!


i can't see it


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Qingdao Century Plaza looks nice, quality design. Qingdao is really developing a great city, lots of amazing buildings.


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

Qingdao whoa, what a beautiful city. Chinese cities are simply amazing, they grow so quickly, just look at ShenZhen and how fast it has quickly grown, my Chinese mum who owns an apartment there has great views over that metropolis in one of those gigantic sentinel scrapers on the 28th floor and the views are simply breathtaking. Gold Can Yu building looks so breathtaking, I envy China's rapid high quality projects!


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

about 4 days ago,while watching CCTV evening news,report old building being demolished by explosive in down town Qingdao,report said that "tall building going erested in site" could it be qingdao century Plaza?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Update. 9 Donghai Lu. Residential twin towers.
220m twins (198m without spire), 50 floors.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Qingdao to Invest CNY2.5bn in Roads in 09 *

QINGDAO, March 13, SinoCast -- Qingdao, the largest harbor city in Shandong Province in north China, decides to spend CNY 2.5 billion in road construction in 2009, in order to speed up the land communications with its subways and neighbors.

The city will build a directly-connected highway to Laixi, a fast-growing city under the administration of Qingdao. It is a portion of the one-hour economic circle centered by Qingdao. Now, the main road between Qingdao and Laixi is a section of Qingdao-Yantai Highway and there is no direct road between the two cities.

Qingdao will also gear up the preparation works for the construction of Qingdao-Longkou Highway. Although the line has not been fixed by far, the highway will certainly go through Laixi. The local government is doubling effort to kick off the construction as soon as possible.

Notably, Qingdao-Longkou Highway, the National 204 Road, and Tongjiang-Sanya Road will jointly create a fast land transport corridor to connect Qingdao and Yantai.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*A New Port to Be Built in Shandong *

QINGDAO, March 26, SinoCast -- The overall layout about the Dongjiakou port for the Port of Qingdao, an important port in Shandong, east China, is approved jointly by the Ministry of Transport of China and Shandong Provincial Government.

With a land area of about 38 square kilometers, the new port is scheduled to have a coastline of about 20 kilometers and 112 berths. After the completion, it is forecast to reach a cargo throughput of more than 20 million tons by 2015 and have a final throughput of over 100 million tons.

Its service will be focused mainly on bulk cargo, liquid chemicals, and general cargo, according to the layout. It will gradually grown into a comprehensive port, with a developable hinterland area of more than 70 square kilometers.

In detail, it will be composed of five areas such as the large-sized open dock, the liquid bulk cargo dock, the general bulk cargo dock, the container dock, and the logistics park.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Shimao allots 1.8b yuan for Shandong project *
21 May 2009
South China Morning Post

Shanghai Shimao Commercial Group plans to spend 1.8 billion yuan (HK$2.04 billion) co-developing a retail-office-hotel project on its newly acquired site in Qingdao, Shandong.

Earlier this month, Shanghai Shimao and Shiao Property Development, a wholly owned subsidiary of Qingdao Urban Development, jointly acquired the site for 920 million yuan.

Lawrence Hui, the chief financial officer of Shimao Property Holdings, which holds 64 per cent of the Shanghai-listed company, said construction costs would be twice the cost of the land, bringing the total investment to about 2.7 billion yuan.

The site will be developed into two towers - a 310-metre office building and a 280-metre hotel-and-retail block.

"The 310-metre tower will be the tallest building in Shandong," said Mr Hui.

The project will have a total gross floor area of 240,000 square metres.

Although details of the development have not yet been finalised, Mr Hui said the main office building would also include space for small businesses.

Shanghai Shimao has a 75 per cent stake in the development and state-owned Qingdao Urban Development 25 per cent.

Mr Hui said the Shanghai company would focus on expanding into commercial property development while its Hong Kong-listed vehicle, Shimao Property, would concentrate on residential projects.

The latest acquisition has boosted Shanghai Shimao's land bank to nearly 5.3 million sqmetres of gross floor area under construction on the mainland.

Meanwhile, Mr Hui said Shimao Property was still considering a proposal to spin off its mainland hotel properties. The firm deferred the flotation because of the dramatic change in the investment climate in the latter part of last year.

For the year to December, residential sales accounted for 93 per cent of Shimao Property's turnover, while 7 per cent came from rental income.

Mr Hui said Shimao Property aimed to increase its recurring income to between 15 and 20 per cent of total turnover, but he refused to give a timetable, as it would take time to build up its investment property portfolio. Shimao Property said its rental income rose 48 per cent last year to 951 million yuan, of which hotel revenue accounted for 771 million yuan, up 36.5 per cent from a year earlier.

Shares of Shimao Property dropped 3.35 per cent to close at HK$10.94 yesterday.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Tesco to set up stores in Qingdao *
22 June 2009
DTZ Asia Property Market Update

The British grocery and retail giant Tesco's plan to invest a total of USD153 million in two stores in Qingdao has been approved, according to the Qingdao Foreign Trade and Economic Co-operation Bureau, as quoted in media reports in mid-May 2009. The two stores, known as ¡§Mingxia Tesco¡¨ and ¡§Renmin Tesco¡¨, are the biggest single foreign investment in the service sector in Qingdao this year so far, along with other major ventures by companies, such as Jusco, Carrefour, Metro and B&Q. 82 corporations on the Fortune 500 list have already established their presence in Qingdao, with 168 projects.

This report should not be relied upon as a basis for entering into transactions without seeking specific, qualified, professional advice. Whilst facts have been rigorously checked, DTZ can take no responsibility for any damage or loss suffered as a result of any inadvertent inaccuracy within this report. Information contained herein should not, in whole or part, be published, reproduced or referred to without prior approval. Any such reproduction should be credited.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*PetroChina's Tai'an-Qingdao-Weihai natural gas pipeline to be built this month *

BEIJING, July 6 (Xinhua) - PetroChina (PTR.NYSE; 0857.HK; 601857.SH) plans to kick off the construction of its 1,024-km Tai'an-Qingdao-Weihai natural gas pipeline, the feeder line of its second West-to-East pipeline and spanning 11 cities in Shandong province.

The pipeline will feed either on the natural gas from the second Shaanxi-Tianjin pipeline or the second West-to-East pipeline, said officials from Shandong Provincial National Development and Reform Commission, without revealing its total transportation capacity or schedule for operations.

The Tai'an-Qingdao-Weihai pipeline is designed to have five feeder lines, which are expected to cover the gas supply to Shandong province, turf currently claimed by Sinopec, PetroChina's rival. Enditem


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

http://www.chinahospitalitynews.com/en/2009/07/17/12628-doubletree-in-qingdao-open-for-business/


> *Doubletree In Qingdao Open For Business*
> 
> July 17, 2009 | Print | Email Email | Category: Industry News
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tsingtao Beer's hometown in China starts work on first subway line *

QINGDAO, June 26 (Xinhua) -- Construction started Friday on the first subway line in the eastern Chinese city of Qingdao, home of world-famous Tsingtao Beer.

A 25.1-kilometer line with 22 stops will be built in the seaside city, the venue of sailing events for last summer's Olympics, at a cost of 13 billion yuan (1.9 billion U.S. dollars), said Liu Jianjun, executive deputy head of the subway construction headquarters.

It would open in 2014 and be able to handle 235,000 passengers a day, Liu said.

The city would add another line by 2016, expanding the system to 54.7 km, he said.

The city plans to build eight lines by 2050 with a total length of 231.5 km, said Hu Shaojun, vice mayor of Qingdao.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

^^









From http://www.qingdaonews.com/gb/content/2009-07/18/content_8094189.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Qingdao Embraces Logistics Growth Through Chengyang District*
31 August 2009
Wen Wei Po

Chengyang District in Qingdao is growing into the city's biggest ground logistics center. The district has recently started the construction of a logistics and distribution exchange center with planned investments of US$40 million. Besides distribution and handling transit of cargoes, the logistics centre will integrate other functions of information services, warehouse management, processing and packaging. The ground courier logistics centre is expected to generate revenue of RMB150 million and tax payment of RMB30 million upon commencement of operation. CommoditiesScienceO Logistics, one of China's biggest logistics company co-invested by CommoditiesScienceO Group and CommoditiesScienceO Pacific Co., Ltd, has already invested US$40 million in the construction of a warehousing center in Chengyang District. The warehousing center has started trial run and will become the biggest warehousing center in Shandong.

Qingdao International Airport which is located in Chengyang District has also expanded its cargo and mail transport capacity to 115,000 tons.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Upgraders fuel demand in Qingdao 
Market growing as rising affluence leading residents to look for bigger flats *
18 November 2009
South China Morning Post

Liu Zhigong, an electronics engineer in Qingdao in northeastern China, is searching for a bigger home almost double the size of his existing apartment.

In his case the search has not been prompted by a desire to beat any further clampdowns on credit, which the market expects from the central government, but by a pressing need for more space.

"I plan to live with my parents and therefore I need a bigger flat," said Liu, who lives with his wife and son in an 80 square metre unit in Shinan district, Qingdao's traditional city centre and one of the oldest residential areas in the province.

He is now looking for a 150 square metre unit and one of his choices is a flat at Silver Carse, a residential project in Shinan.

"When my child was young I decided to live in a place close to his school. That's why I picked a smaller unit in the city centre. Now he is a secondary school student so we can move to a bigger unit in the newly developed residential district," Liu said.

"Also, my parents are getting old and I want to stay with them."

Upgraders such as Liu are a key source of demand in the Qingdao market, where many of the older apartment blocks were built in the 1980s and have become obsolete.

In line with a surging economy and rising per capita incomes, the city's property market has been flourishing.

With the addition of new upmarket flats, prices have risen to a range of 6,000 yuan to 30,000 yuan per square metre at the top end of the market, from the cheapest units costing just 1,000 yuan to 2,000 yuan per square metre in 2002, according to Yuan Chun, a deputy general manager at China Overseas Land's Qingdao office.

The city's economy grew 16 per cent in 2007 and expanded by a further 13.2 per cent last year.

Sales of flats in the city in the first six months of this year totalled 1.38 million square metres - up nearly 100 per cent on the same period last year.

The development of the Qingdao market is similar to many other mainland cities.

Michael Wu, a director of Fitch Ratings' Asia-Pacific corporate team, said: "Real demand for homes in China remains on the rise and will continue to support the development of the industry in the long run."

That view is endorsed by developer China Overseas Land, which says the mainland housing market would not see a peak until 2035.

The conclusion was based on many variables, including a 1 per cent per month increase in the process of urbanisation, said an executive of the company. "We may see short-term fluctuations but the long-term outlook is good," he said.

Housing prices in the mainland's 70 biggest cities increased 3.9 per cent last month from October last year, the fastest rate of property inflation since September last year and confirming a solid rebound from a slump that began in the fourth quarter.

During January to September this year, gross residential floor area sold on the mainland totalled 537 million sq metres, a 46 per cent increase year on year and 24 per cent higher than the same period in 2007, according to investment bank UBS.

Prices in the four first-tier cities of Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Shenzhen have risen 20 per cent since the end of last year because of much stronger investment demand, and were up in the high teens in many second-tier cities, UBS said in a recent report.

On Monday the central government's top think tank, the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, predicted that housing prices would keep rising next year.

"Our view is that property prices will keep rising in 2010, but that there will be some volatility," researcher Ni Pengfei said.

The traditional rush by banks to lend at the start of the year would be seen early next year. Monetary policy was still relatively loose, providing ample cash for property acquisitions, Ni said.

Rising inflationary expectations would also prompt investors to put more cash into real estate assets that benefit from rising price levels. The mainland's long-term urbanisation trend has underpinned the property market but some analysts are concerned over housing affordability for many ordinary people. Other concerns include the potential tightening of housing policy.

However, analysts said these concerns should not be overstated as housing demand would be largely a function of affordability, liquidity and policy in the near term, and demand would remain strong in the long term.

"Because prices in many cities have gone up [so fast] in such a short time, affordability is worsening and end-user demand will inevitably be affected," the UBS report said.

As a result, while policy changes might cause some near-term pain to both physical and capital market sentiment, this would be necessary for ensuring healthier and more sustainable growth in the economy as a whole, it added.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Hongshulin Hotel Complex
Main 5 star hotel tower 100m+ and 4000+ rooms
Accompanied but a mega complex of conference centers, shopping malls, cinemas, restaurants, museums, etc


































































> 青岛红树林度假酒店，中国北方最大的度假会展酒店，是今典集团继三亚湾红树林度假酒店之后，推出的又一座巨型五星级酒店。
> 青岛红树林度假酒店位于青岛胶南灵山湾，占地40万平方米。酒店融滨海度假、超级会展、豪华温泉、精品购物、电影颁奖、生态餐厅、儿童体验城等丰盛内容于一体，是中国北方第一家真正意义的“目的地度假酒店”。
> 超百米高的地标酒店，如一只巨型彩贝伫立于海边，构成青岛又一华美地标，其客房总量4000余间，规模与澳门威尼斯人酒店相当。海螺状的大型温泉馆、1100长的室内运河商街、室内水上乐园，使之成为中国北方冬夏皆宜的休闲度假目的地。而首次在中国北方出现的儿童体验城、生态餐厅、3D海底餐厅等，将为度假生活注入前所未有的新鲜元素。
> 与三亚湾红树林度假酒店遥相呼应，青岛红树林度假酒店还配建５万平米电影节主题会展中心，电影院、电影节标准颁奖影厅、美术馆、红地毯广场、时尚文化艺术广场等设施，以及容纳4000-6000人同时会议、用餐的综合宴会厅，将共同成就中国北方唯一的文化艺术产业交流基地。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*TESCO to Open Lifespace Shopping Mall in Qingdao *

QINGDAO, December 29, SinoCast -- British retailer Tesco is seeking to open Lifespace Mall in the city of Qingdao, China's eastern coastal Shandong Province, in a move to play catch-up with retailing giants such as Wal-Mart and Carrefour.

Located at the intersection of Renmin road and Chongqing South road, the new Lifespace Mall is a comprehensive shopping center which is made up of seven floors, including two underground and five above ground, and 600 parking spaces.

With a total construction area of 74,000 square meters, it will encompass a long list of Chinese and international brands such as KFC, Pizza Hut, Holiland, Daphne, Etam, and Mickey.

Tesco cut into the Chinese market in 2004 and it now has set up 65 supermarkets and six trial convenience stores in 29 Chinese cities.

TESCO's upcoming presence in Qingdao is the latest example of how Qingdao is successfully attracting national and international investment; so far, 82 out of the top 500 enterprises worldwide have built up their presence in the city, with 168 individual projects.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Monster project coming right next to ITC towers? 5x45-60 floors according to the website.
Zhongrun Office Project.















































From http://www.jy-design.com.cn/

In the last render you can see the ITC project on the left. Notice that the tallest ITC towers are well above 200m, so all the 5 towers of the Zhongrun project are very likely to be above 200m too.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Qingdao future skyline effect


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

World class!


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

When is that future skyline supposed to be a reality? In 5 years or more?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New zone attracts high-tech and innovative companies*
28 May 2010
Shanghai Daily

TRIPS to stars, moon visits, aliens and 3-D are often winning elements in movies, as "Avatar" has demonstrated.

Now a Chinese start-up firm in Qingdao has produced 3-D titles, such as "Alien Zoo" and "Back to the Moon."

The company, Animell Digital International Co, has produced several 3-D cartoon titles and distributed them in the West and domestic markets.

"Our latest expansion plans call for new organizations to train our own animation professionals and voice actors," says Zhou Yuan, deputy manager of the company in the east coastal city.

"That will help improve product quality, save costs and also be in line with international business models."

Animell's development is just the latest example in Qingdao's ambition to build itself into an innovation city.

Besides traditional home appliance giants Haier Group and Hisense Corp, many young firms, with various innovative ideas, have chosen Qingdao to develop business and seek opportunities.

The city has instituted policy incentives to encourage high-tech, low-polluting and low energy-consuming enterprises to move to Qingdao.

The city offers a projected 63-square-kilometer area to accommodate innovative development, pioneering technology, energy-efficient infrastructure and investment-friendly policies, according to Zhao Shiyu, deputy director-general of the Qingdao High-tech Industrial Development Zone Administrative Committee.

Other projects include a LED chipset manufacturing facility and a telecommunications antenna factory.

The LED (light emitting diode) project, which cost 400 million yuan (US$58.8 million), may upgrade production line technology this year. It makes sapphire chipsets, a key component used in energy-efficient solid lighting, according to Istarwafer Technology Co Ltd.

Fang Yongqiang, general manager of the Qingdao Utone Communication Equipment Co, says the antenna manufacturing company will start production by the end of this month, with an initial investment of 300 million yuan.

"There is still space in the market if products are innovative," says Fang. Utone Communication's products feature a wider angle for receiving signals compared with rivals, Fang adds.

Haier and Hisense, with a long history in Qingdao, have also invested heavily to develop innovative products.

The firms have both launched Internet TVs, which feature more interactive functions.

Meanwhile, they plan to launch TVs that support 3-D display in the second quarter.

Meanwhile, overseas players like Sony and Samsung have kicked off 3-D TV in the overseas markets.

"Though it's a new concept product in China, it will become popular one day," says a Hisense official during a recent display show in Shanghai. "That was what happened with LCD TV."

Concerning the animation firm Animell, it has formed an integrative animation industry structure, including creative design, cartoon image authorization, media integration, derivatives development, service outsourcing, marketing operations and animation education.

"We started business through outsourcing orders," says Zhou. "Now we aim to export self-innovation products and Chinese culture to the global market."

Q & A on policies and incentives

An interview with Zhao Shiyu, deputy director-general of the Qingdao High-tech Industrial Development Zone Administrative Committee.

Q: What are Qingdao's core development industries?

A: Seven core industries are expected to develop in the zone, including electronic information, marine science and technology, medicine and biotechnology, advanced equipment manufacturing, modern services, new materials and new energy, and energy efficiency.

Q: What's the zone's target?

A: By the end of March, it attracted 7.3 billion yuan contracted investment. By 2012, it's expected to attract 50 high-tech projects with employee levels of 20,000 to 30,000. The high-tech output will reach 220 billion yuan, which will account for 20 percent of the city's GDP.

At the same time, the zone will be designed in an environmentally friendly and modern style. All utilities will be underground. No sewer covers can be seen on the roads and no electricity wires can be seen in the sky.

Q: What are the special policies?

A: Preferential policies include tax incentives, subsidy support and finance support. For example, certificated high-tech enterprises in the zone can benefit from an income tax rate of 15 percent. Integrated circuit manufacturing enterprises with investment of more than 8 billion yuan or manufacturing integrated circuit lines less than 0.25 microns wide can be taxed at a rate of 15 percent.

The zone administration will cooperate with banks to issue combined bonds for small- and median sized enterprises, which will help ease the financial burden.

Q: What are the zone requirements?

A: We have a "three-nos" policy. We will reject firms that are not high-tech, that consume huge amounts of electricity, or that pollute.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Scion said:


> Qingdao future skyline effect


:drool::drool::yes:
future.... !!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Intoxicating museum of world wines*
3 June 2010
Shanghai Daily

ONE of Qingdao's new and intoxicating ventures is Red Wine Street featuring China's biggest wine museum in a vast air-raid shelter, wine bars, wine stores, cafes and restaurants. Chen Ye takes a sip.

In China's biggest wine museum, visitors stroll down Wine Chateau Boulevard, learn the history and technology of wine making, glimpse vineyards around the world and, of course, drink wine.

The more Chinese know about wine, the more they are likely to drink, and China has a long way to go. Average annual per capita consumption is only 0.33 liters, compared with world champion Luxembourg at 70.36 liters, the museum says.

The 8,800-square-meter Qingdao Wine Museum is built in an underground air-raid shelter, making it perfectly cool for a wine cellar as well as a wine bank. There connoisseurs can store their vintages and get advice on investments.

It has 19 wine bars featuring wines from more than 20 countries and regions, including Australia, Canada, Chile, France, Germany, Italy, Portugal, South Africa, Spain and the United States.

The museum is located on Qingdao Red Wine Street, a major economic development, that opened last September and features numerous wine stores selling wines (red, white, sparkling) from around the world. The developing commercial street also features cafes and restaurants. The street is near Qingdao's famous Beer Street.

"The museum focuses on the origins and history of wine, displays wine culture and promotes the wine technology and knowledge," says museum Director Wang Qifan.

Visitors walk down a 192-meter-long corridor, the Wine Chateau Boulevard, featuring interactive displays, LED screens and numerous exhibitions covering every aspect of wine and wine making through the ages around the world, including wine rituals.

It also features Chinese wines, legendary yellow rice wines and newer vintages of reds and covers the notable wines of Shandong Province and other wine-growing regions.

At the entrance is a large statue of the Greek god of wine, Dionysus (Bacchus) near a grape vine.

"Dionysus not only has the power to intoxicate people but also to maintain peace and love in the world," says Wang.

Displays include wine containers through the ages, including ancient Chinese pots, Greek amphorae, barrels of all kinds, glasses, cups, decanters and accessories.

The UK government donated a 400-year-old set of crystal glasses once owned by an aristocrat.

The museum displays oil paintings and sculptures from around the world that feature wine and wine drinking.

Wang says the museum houses China's first wine bank, perfectly temperature controlled.

"Our professional staff provides wine selection service, storage service, advice on vintages, wine investments and other issues," Wang says.

The museum contains an exhibit by Huadong cellar, one of China's most famous brands.

"The Qingdao government aims to create a brand-new Lan Kwai Fong (a famous bar street in Hong Kong)," says Lin Hong, director of Information Office of Qingdao.

"It is rebuilding Yan'an No.1 Road, Huangshan Road and Guangrao Road for the purpose to establishing an awesome wine street for Qingdao," he says.

"People who understand wine can enjoy it better," says Xin Ye, the museum designer.

"Compared with the rest of the world, our wine consumption is very low and we have a huge distance to cover, lots of room to improve."

The museum will help people learn wine history and culture and this will encourage them to drink wine, Xin says.

"Wine in moderation is healthy."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Qingdao leading new wave of development*
29 July 2010
China Daily - Hong Kong Edition

With the rapid development of advanced equipment manufacturing, high-tech industries and modern services, Qingdao, a coastal city in Shandong, is becoming an industrial leader.

"Qingdao will take advantage of its high technologies, talent pool and innovative strength to pilot Shandong's plan to foster high-end industry clusters in the Jiaodong Peninsula," Xia Geng, mayor of Qingdao, told China Daily.

At present, Qingdao's equipment manufacturing industry accounts for 31.3 percent of the city's industrial sales revenues. High-tech industries account for 46.5 percent of Qingdao's total industrial output value.

In 2009, the output value of high-tech industries in the city was more than 445 billion yuan, up 15.7 percent from the year before.

According to a plan unveiled last December, Qingdao will accelerate development of high-end industries. Among the key industries listed in the plan are marine research and development, biological engineering and new materials; and advanced equipment manufacturing.

Planners estimate the output value of the city's advanced equipment manufacturing industry will reach 540 billion yuan by 2012.

Other predictions place future high-tech industrial output value at an excess of 650 billion yuan.

Finance, logistics and similar high value-added services are also expected to grow, with output value hitting 190 billion yuan.

Attracting investors

Qingdao has already attracted many domestic and foreign investments.

According to the Qingdao Bureau of Commerce, 42 well-known domestic companies - including Datang Power, China Railway Logistics, China Resources, Poly, and Shenzhen Huaqiang - invested in 65 projects in the city last year, contributing a total of 106.8 billion yuan.

In addition, 83 of the world's top 500 enterprises have invested in 175 projects within Qingdao. The projects involve high-end industries such as new energy, new materials, bio-medicine, shipbuilding, marine science and technology, and modern services.

As a result, a number of cutting-edge products have been produced. For example, CSR Qingdao Sifang Rolling Stock Co Ltd has developed trains that reach speeds up to 350 km/h.

Qingdao is also an important manufacturing base for ships, household electrical appliances and light helicopters.

And a number of high-end industrial parks have developed rapidly in Qingdao. Its high-tech industrial zone saw the establishment of 21 large projects last year with a total investment of 6.3 billion yuan.

Large projects

Qingdao North Ship Heavy Industry Group invested 7.4 billion yuan in a huge shipbuilding and repair facility last year in Qingdao Economic and Technological Development Zone. The facility was immediately followed by several large part manufacturing projects, each with an investment of more than 2 billion yuan.

The zone is now the largest shipbuilding and repair base in China, with an annual shipbuilding capacity of 2 million dead weight tons.

In March, construction began on a new semiconductor lighting and display production base in Jiaozhou Bay New Area, with a total investment of 18 billion yuan. It is expected to lead to the formation of an industrial chain with an annual output value of more than 80 billion yuan in five to eight years.

Just a month later, China's first large-scale sapphire LED chip production project became operational in Qingdao high-tech zone, helping efforts to minimize reliance on imported products.

Now, construction of Eastern Everbright Co's communication plastic optical fiber project is underway. It is expected to occupy 40 percent of the global plastic optical fiber market share.

Admiral Oversea Corporation, a global display manufacturing giant, will build its 10th largest global production base in Qingdao. The project will be completed in 2011 and have an annual production capacity of 2 million units.

Qingdao is home to 27 well-known Chinese trademarks and 68 famous Chinese brands.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Qingdao gears up for World Leisure Games*
Updated: 2013-06-25 14:47
China Daily

Major infrastructure construction projects have started for the 2015 World Leisure Games to be hosted from September 12 to 21 in Laixi, a county-level city in Qingdao. The overall planning process will be completed by the end of August, according to sources at a recent media conference.

The World Leisure Games are launched by the World Leisure Organization (WLO), which appointed Qingdao as the host city for the 2015 games last October.

According to WLO Chairman Derek Casey, the coming event will be comprised of seven international games, including extreme sports, sports climbing, obstacle roller skating, water skiing, street dancing, sports dancing, sailing, electronic sports and six domestic games: golf, roller skating, biking, fishing, aerobic gymnastics, beach rugby and body building.

Apart from the games, the event will also include a World Leisure Summit, the World Leisure Expo, and the Leisure Culture and Arts Festival.

"The games stage a wide range of sports and recreation activities for mass participants and advocates for enhancing quality of life and well-being through leisure," Casey said at the conference. "By promoting leisure sports, urban development will also be facilitated."

The 2015 World Leisure Games will be the second time the Italy-based World Leisure Organization will hold such an event, with the first held in Chuncheon, South Korea, in 2010.

With rapid economic development, people from Asian countries have shown their interest in leisure sports to improve their quality of life. People's livelihood and the life of leisure have drawn concern from the government, Casey said.

"I have never seen a large number of people, in any other part of world, share and practice leisure games in squares every evening as they do in Qingdao, as well as Laixi."

"As the host city of the 2008 Olympic Sailing Games, Qingdao is more than competent to the host the World Leisure Games," he said.

Laixi Deputy Mayor Shang Jie said Qingdao welcomes citizens across the globe to the games, which will be open for free to spectators.

To date, great efforts have been made to set up the infrastructure for the 2015 games.

Shang said the preparation for the leisure games will be integrated with the urbanization of Qingdao, the treatment of the Daguhe River, and the overall development of Laixi. The post event utilization of the sports facility will be taken as a high priority during the planning process.

Venues of the event include the Qingdao Olympic Center, the Laixi Sports Center, Jiangshan Wetland, Laixi Lake, and Daguhe Leisure Sports Park. The Daguhe River treatment project will provide 40 million square meters of water space and a 46 million sq m of river-edge park. A 4-meter-wide bike track will also be built along the river.

Shang said all sports facilities will be utilized for schooling and mass fitness after the games. "With the progress of economic development, tourism has been given increasing attention from common people, and the second world leisure games will have a positive impact on people's lifestyles, helping them balance their work and life with leisure," Shang added.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*National deep-sea base under construction *

QINGDAO, Nov. 8 (Xinhua) -- Construction of China's national deep-sea base kicked off on Friday in the coastal city of Qingdao in eastern Shandong Province.

Liu Feng, director of the administration center of the base, said it will become a multi-functional platform that will enable China to study and explore the ocean.

With an investment of over 500 million yuan (82 million U.S. dollars), the base will cover about 26 hectares of land and 62.7 hectares of sea in Jimo City, serving as a support station for deep-sea facilities, including Jiaolong, China's manned submersible.

The base is designed to include a construction and maintenance workshop, a scientific research building, a large pool for experimental dives, and training facilities, according to Liu.

Approved by the State Council in January 2007, the construction of the base is planned to be finished by the end of 2014, and it should be put into operation in 2015.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Base wharf in deep sea starts caisson assembly work*
Updated: 2014-01-14
China Daily

The national deep sea base project of Qingdao, Shanxi province, is currently under construction. The wharf project, built by China State Construction Port Engineering Group, has already completed the dredging part of construction and has started caisson assembly work, which is expected to be finished by mid-2014. The wharf will be put into use by the end of next year.

The national deep sea base project is divided into two parts, including the construction of the wharf and approach embankment. The platform for the wharf is 20 meters long, 50 meters wide and 10 meters deep, housing two 6,000-ton berths. The approach embankment is 393 meters long and 17 meters wide, utilizing the caisson breakwater structure.

Although the earth and stones used in the wharf project exceeds 800,000 cubic meters, the whole design takes the protection of the bay environment in the Aoshanwei area into consideration. The caissons are manufactured elsewhere before being transported more than 100 nautical miles to the assembly location.


----------



## maja88 (Aug 2, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> The national deep sea base project of Qingdao, *Shanxi* province...


:nuts: Including a tunnel or canal, of course. In China is nothing impossible!


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

*Atkins and CSWADI secure $5.7bn Qingdao airport contract in China*
(Design Build Network, Feb. 18)

UK-based architectural firm Atkins and China Southwest Architectural Design and Research Institute (CSWADI) have won a contract to provide the conceptual planning and terminal design of the new Qingdao airport.

Atkins said that Qingdao airport is one of the largest of five airports approved by the national development and reform committee (NDRC) for development.

The contract is valued at RMB35bn ($5.7bn), with the total budget for the development of all five airports estimated at around RMB150bn ($24.7bn). Upon its scheduled completion in 2017, Qingdao airport will serve as a main regional hub and enhance the aviation capacity for both passengers and cargos.

Atkins and CSWADI will be responsible for all design aspects, including master planning, airfield design, transport planning, landscaping and water engineering.

Qingdao airport will have the capacity to process 38 million passengers per year in 2025 and 60 million passengers per year in 2045.

Atkins CEO for Asia Pacific Chris Birdsong said the company has been present in China in the planning, architecture and landscape business, for about 20 years.

"Our partnership with CSWADI, one of the leading design institutes in China and the largest in western China, will allow us to unlock opportunities to deliver our multi-disciplinary, high-end engineering services in China," Birdsong said.

CSWADI deputy dean Yang Guo said: "This contract win is the beginning of a productive partnership between CSWADI and Atkins."

link: http://www.designbuild-network.com/...7bn-qingdao-airport-contract-in-china-4179407


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Shandong plans global wealth pilot zone*
11 March 2014
China Daily

Deputies of the National People's Congress have expressed confidence in the country's financial reform and the implementation of a comprehensive pilot zone for global wealth management in Shandong province.

Guo Shuqing, governor of Shandong province and an NPC deputy, said the province will strengthen legislation and regulation covering the financial sector and establish special courts to deal with financial disputes.

Guo welcomed international financial institutions to invest in Qingdao, a coastal city that's seeking permission to open a free trade zone.

Qingdao obtained central government approval last month for its global wealth management pilot zone.

Shandong's GDP reached 5.47 trillion yuan ($889 billion) last year, third after Guangdong and Jiangsu provinces. But its economic advantages still mostly lie in traditional industries, such as steel, oil and paper, said Yang Yixin, mayor of Dezhou city in Shandong.

The proportion of financial and investment professionals in Shandong in the total population is 2 percent, while the figures for Jiangsu and Zhejiang are at least 7 percent each, according to the Shandong Financial Affairs Office.

Guo said that laws and regulations are crucial when it comes to managing the financial sector and determining how fast and far the local financial industry can develop.

"The complexity of financial laws requires a professional court that will play a crucial role in the financial reform and innovation. Therefore, Qingdao is working on the establishment of courts for finance and intellectual property rights," Guo said.

Under targets for 2017 issued by the Shandong government in January, the province aims to have the added value of finance exceed 5.5 percent of GDP and more than 12 percent of the output value of the service industry.

"Developing the financial services industry in Shandong is considered a major strategy for shifting the economic growth model and adjusting the economic structure, and we hope more multinational financial tycoons can join us, to invest in Qingdao and other cities in province," the governor said

The balance of bank deposits in Shandong has exceeded 6 trillion yuan, which would be a huge sum in any province, and it calls for better management, said Guo.

That's one reason for the establishment of the pilot zone, Guo said. People can invest in other financial products such as insurance and securities to preserve and increase their wealth, he said.

However, Guo noted, Chinese investors aren't very familiar with globally adopted means of wealth management such as insurance and securities. To help change that situation, Shandong will recruit global financial talent, he said.

In Qingdao alone, 34 Chinese and international banks set up branches in the past two years. Zhang Xinqi, mayor of Qingdao, said the city has a geographic advantage in attracting other international banks, since it's one of the nearest areas to South Korea and Japan.

"Shandong is looking forward to seeing the establishment of branches of all asset management companies, securities firms and fund and insurance companies that comply with laws and regulations, no matter whether they're Chinese or multinational," Guo said.

Xie Chuanjiao in Qingdao contributed to this story.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Construction completes on 28,000 sq m UNStudio-designed Qingdao World Horticultural Expo Theme Pavilion​*


> Construction has completed on the UNStudio-designed World Horticultural Expo Theme Pavilion in Qingdao, China. The firm was selected for the project through a competition in 2011 and worked in collaboration with !melk landscape architecture, Theateradvies bv and Arup.
> 
> The World Horticultural Expo 2014 takes place the Chinese city of Qingdao from April to October 2014 and is expected to attract 15 million international visitors. The main theme of the Expo is ‘From the Earth, For the Earth’ and aims to encourage the exchange of culture, technology and horticultural knowledge. The Theme Pavilion operates as the platform for monthly programmed and seasonally themed activities, featuring flowers in spring, shading in summer, fruits in autumn and greens in winter.
> 
> ...


worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Modern sectors expected to grow*
10 February 2015
China Daily

Due to its solid industrial and commercial foundation, Qingdao city planners have listed 10 industries set to grow in line with its financial sector.

Cruise lines	

The city's ongoing cruise line home port project is expected to drive growth in a number of sectors including hotels, restaurants, shopping and banking.

Yachting

With a number of yacht clubs and marinas in Qingdao, city planners will also facilitate the development of yacht leasing and manufacturing to extend the value chain.

Commercial aircraft

Construction on Qingdao Aviation Industrial Park is underway. When finished it is expected to attract top aircraft manufacturers including Boeing, Gulfstream and Bombardier.

Automobiles

As Shandong province's only port known for automobile imports, Qingdao plans to boost the industry with car importing, manufacturing, trading, exhibitions and racing.

Advanced consumer goods

Qingdao officials said the city will continue to support existing shopping malls to expand their scope and scale while exploring ways to develop the online luxury business and artwork auctions market.

Healthcare and pensions

Qingdao will focus on upscale medical and health institutions, comprehensive Chinese medicine therapy, medical tourism, marine pharmaceuticals, retirement facilities and financial planning.

Upscale exhibitions and conventions

Already a city famed for its trade shows and festivities, Qingdao continues to improve its signature events such as the well-known annual international beer festival while fostering an array of leading professional exhibition organizers.

Education, sports, culture and film

Qingdao plans to continue to develop international schools, upscale business schools, leisure sports facilities and maritime sports events and work to become a locale for international film shoots.

Professional brokerage services

Plans call for agents and brokers to play a significant role in the development of Qingdao's wealth management industry, so the city will encourage brokers with chain operations as well as private capital and foreign investment.

Charity and philanthropy

Qingdao plans to reform its charity administration - including legal staff, access and taxation - and foster charity events in cooperation with celebrities and religious organizations.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Not sure if this is a rejected competition entry or a entry in an ongoing competition, but its a proposal by Snøhetta, nicknamed "Iceberg". Since it has not been mentioned by the architect yet i guess this is a upcoming project we'll know more about soon.









Illustration by MIR


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Firms line up to move into China Resources Building *
11 September 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_ 










In May, Alibaba Group Holding signed a deal to move into the China Resources Building in the heart of Qingdao to tap into the dynamic economy of the port city.

The China Resources Building is located in the City Crossing complex, completed in August at the cost of 20 billion yuan ($3.13 billion). The City Crossing complex comprises the China Resources Building - an automated office building - a shopping mall, serviced apartments and a luxury residential building.

After Alibaba Group completed its move, a number of financial institutions and industrial giants have taken up spots at the city center.

The 5A-class office building is expected to lead to the construction of more world-class business office buildings in Qingdao and further the city's economic development by attracting major corporations to establish regional offices.

The first China Resources Building, built in Hong Kong in 1983, is the company's flagship for office buildings across China and Asia and features a number of high-tech building technologies.

The building is located next to one city hall, with two subway line stops in the pipeline and an ever-expanding vista of skyscrapers around it. China Resources bought the plot on Shandong Road in 2009 for 6.7 billion yuan, the highest land auction price in Qingdao at the time.

The 200-meter-high building has 12 high-speed elevators and 6,000 parking spaces to ensure smooth traffic within the building.

The lobby is impressive, measuring 10 meters high and spreads across 900 sq m. Offices in the building are currently sold at 20,500 yuan per square meter.

Business leaders and office employees can take an elevator down to the Mixc Shopping Mall, the highlight development of the project, which sprawls across 450,000 square meters and has seven levels and three basement floors.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Qingdao to build new airport expressway*
Oct. 16, 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_ 

Qingdao in Shandong province will build a 40-km expressway for its new airport, the Qingdao Morning News reported on Oct 16.

With a design speed of 120 kilometers per hour, the project is planned to start construction in 2016 and open to traffic in 2019. The total investment is expected to reach 12.3 billion yuan ($1.9 billion).

The new airport, located to the west of the Dagu River, northwest Qingdao, is scheduled to start operations at the same time as the new expressway opening in 2019.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*High-end office buildings redefine Shinan cityscape*
7 January 2016
China Daily _Excerpt_










As Qingdao, a coastal city in East China's Shandong province, becomes more attractive as a base of operations for regional enterprises, the high-end commercial real estate market is flourishing in Shinan district, in the south of the city.

The market development is also driving a new boom in the service sector.

Responding to market demand for high-quality office space, Shinan has built 14 Class-5A buildings.

Class-5A buildings rank among the top in China in terms of scale and construction standards, and those in Shinan account for 70 percent of Qingdao's total.

"High-rises don't only mean high prices, but stand for high-quality facilities and services," said Fu Jingde, a sales director at the HNA Building, a tower located in the district.

Fu said the Class-5A buildings are all in prime locations, with higher standards for power supply, air-conditioning, intelligent systems, communications, security, parking systems and property management services.

"During rush periods, it doesn't take more than 30 seconds to wait for an elevator," he said.

With the upgrade of office buildings, international leading companies including Deutsche Bank, Standard Chartered, PwC, Jones Lang LaSalle, and Savills Aston Martin are setting up management offices in Shinan, which brings in high tax revenue for the government.

So far, there are 21,000 enterprises operating in the high-end office buildings in Shinan, of which the service sector accounts for 67 percent of the total. Twenty-four buildings in the district generate annual tax contributions of more than 100 million yuan ($15.3 million).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China state planner approves $16.4-bln urban rail project in Qingdao*

BEIJING, May 18 (Reuters) - China's top economic planner on Wednesday approved a 107.2 billion yuan ($16.41 billion) urban rail project in Qingdao, a port city in the eastern province of Shandong, a move to hasten infrastructure projects to boost economic growth.

The rail project is the second phase of the city's urban rail construction, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said on its website.

The project, with a total construction of 181.7 km (112.9 miles) of rail line, is expected to finish in 2021, it added. ($1=6.5340 Chinese yuan renminbi)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Massive upgrades turn coastal stretch into gold star international tourist resort*
2 August 2016
China Daily _Excerpt_

Boasting a newly recognized "national tourism and resort zone", the Phoenix Peninsula in Qingdao West Coast New Area is heading towards being among China's top resort destinations.

Phoenix Peninsula covers 21 square kilometers and stretches out over 54 km of coastline that includes the 3.5-km long Golden Beach, which is a national-level 4A scenic spot, China's second-highest such ranking.	

With cautious protection of its natural environment, tourism products in the zone have diversified in recent years, including the addition of several high-end hotels, such as a Wyndam, The Lalu and a Hilton, entertainment parks, yacht and cruise ship ports, sports centers and museums.

A private shell museum in the zone displays the area's natural history with about 4,260 kinds of shell samples and more than 130 varieties of shell fossils. The museum's collections come from over 60 countries.

Riocarnival, a mixed functional commercial compound, features an ultra-large indoor water sports theme park, luxury hotels, restaurants, and villa condos.

Traditionally a fishing area, the peninsula is strewn with seaborne angling programs and seafood restaurants along the coastline to its affiliated island, Zhuchadao.

It is also home to three famous mountains - Langyatai, an ancient sea worshipping site graced by China's first emperor, Qinshihuang, Zhushan Hill and Cangmashan Hill.

The Zhushan National Forest Park, dubbed as the area's green lung, has recently undergone expansion of its green coverage by 50,000 square meters.

The park has also enhanced infrastructure with 19 new bathrooms, 550 dust bins and 45 km of newly built roads.

It will also accommodate Wanda Group's $4.5 billion film studios which are under construction.

From last summer, Phoenix Peninsula has been the venue for the Qingdao International Beer Festival, and has China's largest coastal beer plaza.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Qingdao-Rongcheng high-speed rail gets rolling*
18 November 2016
China Daily _Excerpt_

A high-speed railway connecting the three major cities of Qingdao, Yantai, and Weihai, across the Shandong Peninsula opened on Nov 16, forming a one-hour city-to-city loop.

With construction starting in 2011, and costing 37 billion yuan ($5.5 billion), the railway runs for 300 kilometers, traversed by trains at an average speed of 250 kilometers per hour, peaking out at 300 kph.

Starting at Qingdao North Railway Station, the line goes northeast through Jiaodong Peninsula and ends at Rongcheng Railway Station in Weihai, stopping at 14 stations.

Journey times between Qingdao and Yantai will be reduced from four and a half hours to just one, according to an official from Yantai railway bureau.

Travel times between Qingdao and Weihai will also be cut to less than two hours.

Nearly 20 million people will benefit from the new service, which covers an area of 30,000 square kilometers.

The railway will help to eliminate the transport bottlenecks in the northeastern area of Shandong Peninsula, improving regional cooperation and boosting economic development.

"The speed of transport is key to allowing labor markets to function effectively in ever-expanding cities," said one expert on urban studies.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Sky rail to facilitate container transport in China's Qingdao port *
_Excerpt_
Nov 17, 2020

QINGDAO, Nov. 17 (Xinhua) -- A new container transport system featuring a sky rail is being built at the Qingdao Port in east China's Shandong Province, which is expected to greatly cut logistics costs, reduce vehicular emissions and improve logistics efficiency.

Developed by the Qingdao Port in cooperation with CRRC Yangtze Co., Ltd., the new system will be built in the port's automated container terminal and the entire line will be 9.5 km long.

The first of its kind in the global port industry, the unmanned container transport system will replace trucks for the transportation of containers at the port upon completion, according to its developers.

More : Sky rail to facilitate container transport in China's Qingdao port - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Qingdao nets top role in developing marine economy *
China Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 19, 2021

Qingdao's marine economy is expected to embrace high-quality development during the next five years, as it has recently been guaranteed a leading city status in developing marine sectors in East China's Shandong province.

The provincial government released a marine economy development plan for the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25) on Nov 9. It noted that efforts should be made to enhance Qingdao's role in bolstering the province's marine economy.

The plan also highlights that Qingdao should seize the opportunity to build a pilot free trade zone and China-Shanghai Cooperation Organization Local Economic and Trade Cooperation Demonstration Area to raise the influence of the SCO Qingdao summit and optimize the allocation of marine resources globally.

More : Qingdao nets top role in developing marine economy - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Michalhal (Nov 22, 2017)

Its not very interesting here


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

DEL (raised an unnecessary debate)


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

WiseSupernova said:


> The coverage of China is almost non-existent on this site, while it is the fastest developing country.


Not anymore amongst the emerging market ones ,I can surely tell you that.That could most likely be reason why,to scale down a bit or in a mediocre extent.Some would say already, there's reason for that,too,but that's for another discussion..Not that updated,I see..Yeah..🤷😉🙃👍✌🌈💎


----------

